# What to expect: Western Red Cedar fence



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

So, I've decided to use Western red cedar for my fence (horizontal slat fence with main posts at 10' and supplemental posts at 5' between the 10's… midpoint).

I do have a question though. Since the Western red cedar I'm using is quoted as being green, should I be expected any loss in length for the boards (3/4" x 6" x 10')? I ask b/c I know pine does tend to move a lot but the WRC should be fairly stable even while drying out.

Which brings up another question, should I use a butt-joint to put the boards end-to-end or a mitered joint (similar to baseboards or crown)?

If the boards shrink slightly in length, that could be a big deal where the boards join.

Here's a rough example of the fence type I'm building:










Image from ApartmentTherapy.com


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wood shrinks minimally longitudinally (along the length). Shrinkage is across the length from the outside to the inside of the tree. Plus, western red cedar shrinks less than most species. The miter joint will hide any minimal shrinkage in length, if any occurs.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

That's a nice looking fence. I always wanted one, but I'd like it to be 10 ft high so I can block my next door neighbors who are very rude people. Unfortunately I'd have to have a variance to install it.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Wood doesn't shrink longitudinally, I wouldn't worry about that. I would worry more about the posts shrinking in width and maybe messing w/ the joints.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, that's more along the lines of what I already knew. I've just seen lots of PT pine fences come apart due to poor construction or fasteners and that made me want to check just to be sure. Essentially, we're talking about a green wood (I wouldn't even worry a bit if it were kiln-dried). The problem I was having was even if the longitudinal shrinking were minimal percentage-wise (what many of us would consider "no shrinkage"), over a 10 ft run of fence a 1/4" of shrinking will lead to a visible gap at the joints.

And yes, I am worried about the movement of the pine posts. Anyone have any ideas on how to reduce the chances of them moving? Thanks for confirming my worry was somewhat of a non-issue.

*Russell*, I am a modern fanatic and this fence will go just fine with my 1950's house (though it is not truly mid-century mod in design).

Here's what I'm trying to match (yes this is my house and the wood is KD cedar (no movement)):
http://www.southernsprout.com/tour/front-yard/

And here is the backyard construction zone:
http://www.southernsprout.com/inspiration/backyard-project-the-fence/

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

The shrinkage in length will be extremely minimal, nothing to worry about really; but if you're worrying it anyway, you could predrill the screw holes (or nailholes, however you attach them) bigger than the screw, allowing for a bit of movement.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks *Nomad*, samples come in tomorrow and if the amount of small knots are acceptable to me, I'll place my order for WRC.

The price jump up to clear (select) wood is brutal… effectively doubling the price. I think I can live with small tight knots with a dark colored stain.


----------



## david_larch (Feb 5, 2012)

Doss, 
Glad to know there is another modern / mid-century nut on the boards. I have a late 50's Mid Century money pit in SoCal. Look forward to seeing your fence. I am looking to do something similar to your carport solution in the near future. Awesome job, great to see. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks *David*.

Pretty much everything I do is mid-century mod, Danish/Scan, or, at the very least, contemporary in design. I don't know if you know this, but my taste is nowhere near the ordinary around here (the South).

I envy you being in SoCal. I stayed in Palm Springs for a week and then San Diego and finally Los Angeles and I caught myself trying to figure out shipping charges for all the stuff I was finding. FYI, don't think shipping on dining tables, couches, and credenzas is low… it's not. LOL

I'll be sure to post up the results and also a follow-along as I put the fence up.


----------



## frisco981 (Jul 9, 2013)

love the fence above.

I wanted to point out the website linked above (southernsprout.com) has a ton of viruses on it.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

micsanchez,

If it took your spammer almost 1 1/2 years to find this post to use for your attempt to draw traffic to your fence company site, I hate to think how long it takes them to design and install a fence like the one referenced in this topic.

I look forward to seeing all the projects you post here at Lumberjocks.

Herb


----------

